# SU1264 spinning?



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Guide sizes and relative spacing? Thanks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

What size reel? Braid or mono? Line weight? 

General sizing and layout for a 4000 sized spinning reel running 12lb mono and 30lb shock leader: 40 (or 30 high frame), 20, 16, 12, 10, 10, 10 + #10 tip, with the first guide approximately 24" from the reel stem. Space the other guides in decreasing intervals with the last 10mm guide about 6" from the tip. 

There is no hard and fast formula for placing guides; no two blanks are 100% alike, and careful placement of the guides will bring out the most performance. Lay out the guides until they look good, and then run some line through them and pull. The curve of the line and blank should be smooth and even, with the line curve tapering down towards the tip. If the line curve seems "angular", it's probably because there are too few guides. If the casting distance doesn't seem right, there may be too many. 

Take a look at the Concept Guide Placement article on Rodbuilding.com. This layout method is pretty good and yields good results.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The article about the New Concept guide placement is good. That's what I've used a couple times and it's worked great for me. I made my butt a little shorter than most for my 1145F, so the intersect guide is different than most would have it, but it works well and casts great. You'll definitely want to give it some test casts with the guides taped on and make adjustments from there.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. I read that a while back and will deffinately read it again, and again and again...more so the guide sizes than anything. More than likely fireline mainline. Stradic 4000. Thanks guys!


----------

